# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Removing windows for painting

## walker.cycling

Hi,
I have started painting my windows (they have just had a coat of undercoat) and am finding due to the poor condition it is taking a long time for preparation and painting. I am already starting to think about taking shortcuts. I have 8 windows to do - 28 panes in total. 
I think it will be quicker if I take the windows off, sand and paint them on the lawn and refit completed. Taking them off should make it easier to sand and paint the frame but.....before I do this I would like some advice? 
Is it easy to remove these?  
Which screws do you remove? the screws on the top and bottom of the window hinge that holds the window to the hinge or do you take the hinges off that are screwed into the window frame - The window slides along on a pivot hinge (excuse my terminology)  
How much will each window weight approx? Outside the window is a 4 metre drop - I don't want to drop them. 
Unless I hire scaffolding I can only take them off internally. Is that possible? 
Any advice would be really appreciated 
Regards

----------


## ivanavitch

If you have persisted long enough to get them undercoated then carry on.  I find the easiest bit is actually top coating.  
I had to remove a pair of windows from the 13 that are in the sleepout.  More time spent on that pair than 4 other windows.  The more operations, the longer it takes. 
If you do remove them then they aren't all that heavy.  I would guess 5 to 7 kg but could be way out. 
It's easier to remove the screws in the frame.  Leave one screw in the top as the last.  Let gravity help.  Likewise when refitting put one screw back in the top. 
If you need practice beforehand drop around tomorrow.  I puttied nearly 4 weeks ago so it should be nice and skinned over.  Couldn't paint earlier because I had to get the gutters back on before disappearing interstate for work.

----------


## walker.cycling

If you need practice beforehand drop around tomorrow.  I puttied nearly 4 weeks ago so it should be nice and skinned over.  Couldn't paint earlier because I had to get the gutters back on before disappearing interstate for work.[/quote] 
Thankyou for the offer,  I have returned from a weekend away and decided to remove windows. It has made it easier to paint both window frame inside and out and window.

----------


## Compleat Amateu

In general, I find it a great deal easier to repaint the windows - and the frames - by removing the window. You just finish up with a better job. 
As has been suggested, leave a top screw until last. To loosen the screws, use a screwdriver and a mallet - tap the screwdriver gently with the mallet to break the grip of the screw. I'd probably assume that you would replace the screws with a bigger diameter when they went back, but you never know. Also, for the first window removal, have an assistant available. Discovering you don't have the access to handle 6-8kg of window is BAD after you have taken the last screw out. 
There are probably two major considerations having gone this far:
1.  Paint buildup.  Allow for upwards of 1.5mm of paint on each edge.  Check the window before you remove it, is it  a tight fit?  Will the window still fit when it goes back?
 2. The strength/stability of the old window corner joins. If the glueline is broken, I drill a hole through the join then belt in 10mm timber dowel covered in a modern glue (Liquid Nails or such). What it does is provides a new adhesion surface, and forces modern glue into the crack that exists in the old join. Rough, works a treat, strengthens the windows, and can be sanded off when painting. If the join is broken as I describe, also wise to re-putty at least the loose corner. That often means re-puttying the whole bottom edge, the one that is most exposed to the weather. 
Two last things:
1. I mask glass when I paint it. I have no idea what you do with frosted glass that looks lumpy from the photograph, but the putty-glass join should be painted to create a waterproof finish in the timberwork;
2. When you put your window back - all nicely finished - do a dry run with an assistant before on the final coat of paint. Nothing more frustrating than dinging the bloody corner putting it back! 
Good luck!

----------

